# Megapress



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Just got my 2" ring and v2 pincher! Did 160' run from Meter bank to new Chinese restaurant, root top style.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Stock fittings.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Looks good to me.:thumbup:
I have been contemplating getting into MegaPress for my Navien Tankless installs. Too time consuming cutting/threading pipe & running CSST (TracPipe) is not always the answer either.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Is megapress universally code compliant for natural gas? The mechanical engineers where I work have kicked around allowing it into the spec. for hot water heating. Haven't done it yet. What is largest size its made in?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm not sure on the universal code, it's OK here.

It only goes to 2"


----------

